# Finishing Purpleheart



## gregL (Feb 1, 2009)

I just built a box with Purpleheart and this is the first time using this wood. After cutting and sanding the wood turns a light brown color. From what I understand it will slowly regain its purple color.
How often do you let it sit before applying a finish? I wish to get as much of a purple finish as possible.
Thanks


----------



## Just-a-Guy (Apr 13, 2010)

I never heard that it regains its purple color. If that's true, that's very interesting. Perhaps someone with experience can verify.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

When I put on some laquer it seems to go back to a better looking purple.Try it on a piece of scrap tho.Itchy


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Purple heart oxidation*

From: http://curiouswoods.com/wood--Purple-Heart--PH










     

[Click image for a larger version.] 


  *Purple Heart*

*Characteristics: * Purple Heart is an exotic and imported hardwood that is strong and resilient, and has a uniform fine-to-medium texture. The grain is usually straight, but can be irregular. * The wood is purple which darkens in time through oxidation. *
*Common Uses: * Purple Heart is fantastic for turnery - chemical vats - heavy construction - flooring - billiard cue butts - handles and cabinetry. A dye produced from the wood is used for textile fabrics. 
*Working Properties: *The wood works well as long as tool cutting edges are kept sharp. It is a very good turnery wood and takes polish and glue well. To preserve the rich natural color, wax is often the only coating applied.  
*Common Name:* Purple Heart (amaranth)
*Tree is Native To:* South America and Central America 
*Botanical Classification:* _Peltogyne paniculata_ 
*Family:* _Leguminosae_
*Average Dried Weight:* 70 lb/ft.  
*Average Specific Gravity: *.90

The only other cause of coloring would be through ultraviolet exposure from sunlight.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

Just-a-Guy said:


> I never heard that it regains its purple color. If that's true, that's very interesting. Perhaps someone with experience can verify.


I have built some jewelry box's out of purpleheart And it does turn back to purple But it may take some time As air make's it turn Mine did go back But not to the orignal The orignal wood was old and not planed or sanded So it will take some time to get real dark But the box's that i made turned back enough for me


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

gregL,

I discovered a few things working with PH.

1. PH left in the sun, (window) turned back faster than PH left under electric light which turned back faster than PH left in the dark.
2. Sanding it down to remove many of the rough spots from the TS and BS brings some of the color back while sanding
3. Odd thing, the band saw seemed to take more color away than the TS.

To date I've used Tung, Linseed and clear poly. I've also thinned the Tung and Linseed to differing degrees for penetration and color. I like Tung, to me it seems to add depth to wood color.

Some people have an adverse reaction to PH dust


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

I have used PH quite a bit. I have made boxes, bowls, pens and few other odds and ends using it. It does regain the purple after cutting or sanding but it will take awhile. I have found that over time if it is exposed to direct sunlight it will lose its purple color. The best finish I have found is lacquer. It makes the grain pop and penetrates well.


----------



## Just-a-Guy (Apr 13, 2010)

For whatever it's worth (not much), my main experience of purpleheart is in boatbuilding. I believe it is a highly desired wood for things like a stem or keel (not what the common use of the terms suggests, but really fundamental frame members). It's been a long time since I was involved in such work, but my recollection was that no one really expected the wood to remain "purple" for very long, and it was valued not for its color but for its strength, size and workability. 

Then again, I'm getting senile, so who the hell knows... It certainly is beautiful in the local fancy wood store...


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

I let it sit out in some airy and well lit place for a few weeks if possible. My daughter's guitar neck (there's a thread here somewhere about my guitars) didn't make it quite back to bright purple but definitely doesn't look the brown color you get directly after sanding and we only left that for a week or so. Leave the piece unfinished for as long as you can or until you're satisfied with the color but it definitely will pick up the purple color again if left unfinished.


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

The purpleheart that I have used in the past was a much brighter shade of purple after planing and sanding. It naturally oxidized and was a dull brown/purple color before I used it.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Just-a-Guy said:


> ....Then again, I'm getting senile, so who the hell knows....


Ain't we all Just-a-Guy, ain't we all..


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

+1 for letting it sit out in the open air. I made some dominoes recently, the backsides were purple heart. I let them sit out only a day before I sprayed them with spar urethane. The edges of them (where they were not stacked perfectly) were more purple than the parts that were in direct contact. 

They've been finished with the spar urethane, stacked tightly in their box for six months or so now. I just checked them and they are slightly more purple than they were. The purpler edges are not as visible now. 

So, even if you finish it, if you have enough time to wait, it will purple up, but more slowly than exposed, unprotected purpleheart.

An extra note: I have turned a bunch of pens and bottle stoppers with PH. I can tell you that the finish sanding (5000-25000 grit micromesh) and use of friction polish brings out the purple, too. I think the heat helps it to purple up as well as exposure.


----------



## SteveL (Jun 18, 2010)

I made a coffee table out of purple heart a few years ago. I let it sit in the sun for almost a month, rotating it frequently to let it regain it's purple color.

I was told to coat it with Armor All prior to finishing it as a way to lock in the purple color and prevent it from browning. Almost 5 years now and it's still as purple as the day I finished it.


----------

